
Russia vs. Telegram: technical notes on the battle - mpweiher
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9653-russia_vs_telegram_technical_notes_on_the_battle
======
mks_cam
Interesting.

I have been recently looking at WhatsApp alternatives and cursory research has
led me to think Signal is the best bet (as backed by a foundation, open
source, and also was not sure what to make of the Telegram founders' token
sale).

Any good argument to use Telegram over Signal?

